# What should a hooker do with their grip...?



## Alex1975 (Jan 23, 2012)

I know I know, tighten it up!!! 


But really, I have been having been making great gains towards a real golf swing, my place and path are getting way better and some lag and weight shift is really feeling good. I have always been a slicer or fader at best so it is nice to see things getting a little more real.

However I have started to see my destructive shot being a hook, now that is still a novelty to me so I am not negative about it but could it be time to take a look at my grip.

My current grip was in place for my fade/slice and its 2 or 2.5 knuckles on the left hand and with the right hand showing 3 knuckles. 

Is it time to look at this again and if so in what direction please. Bob I would love your input and anyone else who knows what they are on about.


Thanks V Much.

Alex


----------



## One Planer (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry, I was expecting something different after reading the thread title.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Your right hand sounds a little strong to me.

Where does the 'V' created by your thumb and first finger point to?
If you were to open your fingers on both hands would your palms be exactly opposite each other?


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 23, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Your right hand sounds a little strong to me.

Where does the 'V' created by your thumb and first finger point to?
If you were to open your fingers on both hands would your palms be exactly opposite each other?
		
Click to expand...


I would think it points to my right armpit... i will have a proper look when I have a club in my hand later. My thumb is a long way over the other hand. What will loosening it up do?


----------



## fundy (Jan 23, 2012)

Unless its shifted recently your grip is not an issue Al, at worst its slightly stronger than neutral. Keep your focus on swing path and where your weight is, especially on the downswing and through impact


----------



## DaveM (Jan 23, 2012)

A good rule with the grip is to turn the hands on the club in the direction of the ball flight. So if you hook the ball turn so you see less knuckles on your top hand. but make sure the V's formed by your thumb and forefinger of both hands. point in the same direction.( About halfway between your chin and shoulder.) This will give more or less a neutural grip.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			I would think it points to my right armpit... i will have a proper look when I have a club in my hand later.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds about right. Right shoulder is what I've read.




Alex1975 said:



			My thumb is a long way over the other hand.
		
Click to expand...

The lifeline on my right hand sits on top of my left thumb, is that about the same as yours?




Alex1975 said:



			What will loosening it up do?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I've already exhausted my knowledge on the subject. 


Having said all of that though, Bob has told me my grip looks a little strong.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 23, 2012)

This is why I bought Leadbetter's training grip, and stuck it on a spare 6i bought for Â£4.

All this counting knuckles and pointing v's means nothing to me.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 23, 2012)

So grip is not personal to someone swing then, it is correct or incorrect?


----------



## DaveM (Jan 23, 2012)

Thats right the grip is the only contact you have with the club. It is the job of the grip to return the clubface square at impact. If your grip does not do that. You can have the best set-up in the world. Even swing like Luke. But if the grips wrong you will hook or slice all day long. The swing path goes a long way to dictate the direction of the ball . But its the grip that dictates if it goes on a straight or curved path. In my view its the most important part of the golf swing.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks all, Fundy knows my swing pretty well and if he tells me to keep with what I am doing that is what I will do as he is my reference. It was worth an ask as alot has changed in the last month or so, I also tend to get too busy when making changes so I better keep it to one or two things, Path and weight.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 23, 2012)

DaveM said:



			Thats right the grip is the only contact you have with the club. It is the job of the grip to return the clubface square at impact. If your grip does not do that. You can have the best set-up in the world. Even swing like Luke. But if the grips wrong you will hook or slice all day long. The swing path goes a long way to dictate the direction of the ball . But its the grip that dictates if it goes on a straight or curved path. In my view its the most important part of the golf swing.
		
Click to expand...

I'd disagree with that to a degree. It has to be 'in the ball park' of the recommended grip, but you only have to see the variations amongst the pros to see that it's not a necessity to only grip a certain way. What's important is to find what works for you.
If you're teaching someone for the first time then I'd say yes give them the ideal neutral grip, but is it really necessary to change a slightly weak or strong grip if it's working ok?


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 23, 2012)

Tell me a bit more about these hooks.   How does the ball take off and how much does it hook?


----------



## timchump (Jan 23, 2012)

your right hand may be too much under the club, i'd recommend buying a preset training grip, 
then you can be confident you're in the right ball park, one variable to take out of the swing............


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 23, 2012)

IMO go online and research the vardon golf grip theres plenty of places that explain it well. 

When you are happy that its correct and you're still hooking its your swing simple as that. Guard against making changes to your grip to counteract a fault somewhere else.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 24, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			Tell me a bit more about these hooks.   How does the ball take off and how much does it hook?
		
Click to expand...


Goes off low and hooks hard and the ball will be dead!


----------



## bobmac (Jan 24, 2012)

I would say the hook as you described it comes from a closed clubface and the old out to in swing path sneaking back in.
I am confused however about your grip.
You say you can see 3 knuckles on your right hand? That would suggest weak to me.
I would suggest you keep working on improving the swing path and keep checking it with the head cover drill.
As they say, there's a big difference between real and feel.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 24, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Your right hand sounds a little strong to me.
		
Click to expand...




bobmac said:



			You say you can see 3 knuckles on your right hand? That would suggest weak to me.
		
Click to expand...


Doh! Yes, that's what I meant. I just thought strong because it sounded too much on top of the club without thinking about it being the right hand. Sorry if I confused you Alex.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 24, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Doh! Yes, that's what I meant. I just thought strong because it sounded too much on top of the club without thinking about it being the right hand. Sorry if I confused you Alex. 

Click to expand...

Don't worry Gary, you weren't the only one


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 24, 2012)

bobmac said:



			I would say the hook as you described it comes from a closed clubface and the old out to in swing path sneaking back in.
		
Click to expand...


A CLOSED CLUB FACE..... OMG!!!!:whoo::fore:ne:check out the closed club face on Brad!!!


Ye, it sounds right Bob, Fundy tells me I have two swings fighting it out at the moment, I find that extremity encouraging! But it sounds like for the purposes of this topic I need to leave my ok grip alone.

"As they say, there's a big difference between real and feel." I guess this is meaning, prove to yourself with the head cover drill that your path is good regularly or STFU as you may be fooling yourself!?


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 24, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Goes off low and hooks hard and the ball will be dead!
		
Click to expand...

Goes off low in what direction?


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 24, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			Goes off low in what direction?
		
Click to expand...

Out right then hard left.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 24, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Out right then hard left.
		
Click to expand...

Really?
Strange


----------



## Evesdad (Jan 24, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			This is why I bought Leadbetter's training grip, and stuck it on a spare 6i bought for Â£4.

All this counting knuckles and pointing v's means nothing to me.
		
Click to expand...

I got the swing trainer for the very same purpose many moons ago.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 24, 2012)

Pull.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 24, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Out right then hard left.
		
Click to expand...

Can only guess without seeing your stance but would guess your clubface is open at impact and you are cutting across the ball very in to out.

Its so difficult to suggest what may be wrong with your grip without seeing the swing.  If your hands are well ahead of the ball at impact you may need to strenghten your grip to square the face.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 25, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			Can only guess without seeing your stance but would guess your clubface is open at impact and you are cutting across the ball very in to out.

Its so difficult to suggest what may be wrong with your grip without seeing the swing.  If your hands are well ahead of the ball at impact you may need to strenghten your grip to square the face.
		
Click to expand...


As it happens that is what I am working on and that is what will force this bad shot. As it goes, I am not worried about it, everyone has a bad shot, the post was more a check up than anything, but you know I will have a play with it anyhow


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 25, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			This is why I bought Leadbetter's training grip, and stuck it on a spare 6i bought for Â£4.

All this counting knuckles and pointing v's means nothing to me.
		
Click to expand...

When I suggested that to my pro he advised against it


----------



## JustOne (Jan 25, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Pull.
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough I agree.

He's standing closed to the target and hitting a pull which is why it's starting (what he perceives to be) out to the right.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 25, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Funnily enough I agree.

He's standing closed to the target and hitting a pull which is why it's starting (what he perceives to be) out to the right.
		
Click to expand...


Ye to be clear its more like it starts out online(does not cross my body like a fade) and then turns hard left.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 25, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Funnily enough I agree.

He's standing closed to the target and hitting a pull which is why it's starting (what he perceives to be) out to the right.
		
Click to expand...

Pulls go straight left, his starts out straight then turns hard left.  Thats a hook to me.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 25, 2012)

Semantics  Straight-pulls go straight left, although you are right it's a pull-hook or a pull-draw depending exactly where it starts. For some reason I just call them pulls (I'm such a terrible person!)..... although in 'old money' they were a 'draw from a closed stance' 


I think he's after a fix....


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 25, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Semantics  Straight-pulls go straight left, although you are right it's a pull-hook or a pull-draw depending exactly where it starts. For some reason I just call them pulls (I'm such a terrible person!)..... although in 'old money' they were a 'draw from a closed stance' 


I think he's after a fix.... 

Click to expand...

Hehe, after 9 years on the right side of the course and range anything that goes left turns me on!!Seriously! Specialy if it turns left and not just blocks left. 

The post was not about looking for a fix so much as checking that with my (I hate the phrase but) new swing my grip was still correct. 

I am REALY enjoying the challenge at the moment as I am clearly moving forwards in my quest. I am finding it hard to calm my joy infact, although I have played long enough to know I must.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 25, 2012)

Loosen your grip, open the clubface about 3Â° and retake your normal grip. It should start the ball a little more right (that is the goal) and it will then also curve less you can try 5Â° 6Â° etc... just experiment, normal swing and grip so the only thing you are changing in your entire swing is the clubface. 

Eventually the goal is to get you to line up square and hit 'smaller shaped ball flights'.

Your left thumb is straight down the top of the grip (12 o'clock) or a little to the right side of it 1 o'clock?, 2 o'clock??


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 25, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Loosen your grip, open the clubface about 3Â° and retake your normal grip. It should start the ball a little more right (that is the goal) and it will then also curve less you can try 5Â° 6Â° etc... just experiment, normal swing and grip so the only thing you are changing in your entire swing is the clubface. 

Eventually the goal is to get you to line up square and hit 'smaller shaped ball flights'.

Your left thumb is straight down the top of the grip (12 o'clock) or a little to the right side of it 1 o'clock?, 2 o'clock??
		
Click to expand...

Hmm you have somehow stumbled upon a question I have not asked but did want to know. The draw is new to me and I have been spending a bit of time trying to work out where to start the ball. I have been aiming my feet more and more out to the right with the club head pointing at the target but I feel that is getting dangerous. Are you saying I can open the club head? As well or instead?

If the last part of your post was a question, with my current grip my thumb is at 12 o'clock.

Al


----------



## JustOne (Jan 25, 2012)

As it stands right now you have multiple small issues.. is say small because if I say BIG you'll get scared  LOL

What I'd *refer* you to do in the 'real world' would be to line up square and face all consequences from there. We can then get you hitting the ball properly if you want. No good things come from lining up to the right of the target, ever.

For a quick-fix you need to aim the clubface a little more to the right which as i said will start the ball a little more right, a little bit higher and a little bit less curve... just don't close your alignment any more...slowly try and creep it back more square if you dare 


If you have yourself aligned to the right and your clubface at the target you will hook it all day long.


What's your h/cap Alex?


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have left my club so I don't have one but I finished last year with 19.5.


----------

